# Wallet preps.



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

Just got a new wallet to replace the one(full of money) that i had stolen in kentucky and i wondered, hey, i take this thing everywhere, its super inconspicuous, what preps could i put in here?? Y'all got any ideas??


----------



## drgnhntr37 (Apr 13, 2012)

Credit card sized multi tool. It has a blade and several other nifty tools. It's about the size and thickness of a credit card. I think Smokey Mountain Knife Works still sells them. I have one and it has come in handy several times.


----------



## Ravensoracle (Oct 4, 2010)

Small/Medium Fish hook folded in a piece of cardstock and wrapped in fishing line. I keep it in the pouch I carry my Hunting/Fishing License in. 

I've even used it to catch small fish when I was out cutting firewood once. I came across a small creek that was just jumping and I needed a break. Spent the few minutes catching the little fish every time I threw the line in. I just grabbed a nearby grasshopper as bait. Could have filled a pan and had dinner just from the few minutes I spent if I wanted to eat the little guys. Great for a survival situation.


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

A bit of duct tape wrapped around a business or old credit card might be useful.
Moose


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

drgnhntr37 said:


> Credit card sized multi tool. It has a blade and several other nifty tools. It's about the size and thickness of a credit card. I think Smokey Mountain Knife Works still sells them. I have one and it has come in handy several times.


I think that's where I got mine, too. It is very useful!


----------



## mma800 (May 7, 2012)

Obviously a couple of band aids. I also keep a couple of q tips and toothpicks, like the wrapped ones from restaurants and hotel rooms. A mini sewing kit would be good as well.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Hubby keeps a needle in his to dig out splinters.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

I keep a stainless steel business card. Stiff and flexible for popping door locks. Thin and rigid for scraping frost off of windows. Good straight edge. Can be sharpened for defensive purposes. Not really airport friendly, but neither is most of the other things in my pockets.


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

I keep a razor blade in mine . Safely concealed of course .


----------



## BullDozer (Jan 1, 2013)

Mini sewing kit, 3 band aids, fishing kit, and phamplet on snares and survival traps, and occasionally my SOG micron.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Sewing kit, like you get from a hotel room.
Heres that credit card multitool from AMZN.


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

Me likey!!!!!!!


----------



## Attila (Jan 30, 2011)

I recently purchases a plastic magnifying glass from Barnes and Noble that is the size of a credit card. Paid about two and a half bucks for it.


----------



## jimijam624 (Nov 26, 2012)

First of all I must say I love this topic! Ok now onto my wallet inventory. I keep a single edge razor blade, medium wire paper clip, wooden toothpick in plastic from a diner, one of those plastic tooth pic/flossers. I turned the fake cardboard credit card that came in the wallet into a holder for some thread and fishing line with a hook attatched. I pushed a needle into the fibers of the card to hold it safely. My paper clip is clipped onto the card as well. I also keep a thin 1"x 4" piece of spring steel in my wallet.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Cash is probably the most useful prep I keep in my wallet. It has helped me get out of a bind more than once.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

I feel a little ashamed, I only keep a condom, a couple alcohol wipes, and a box of matches. Well guys I'm stealing some ideas...


----------



## bfvtech (Jul 2, 2011)

I have a p38 in mine and a plastic guide on how to tie various knots


----------



## Johnnyfive (Jan 15, 2013)

I keep a copy of my insurance card with about 3 feet of duct tape around it, P38(use this ALL the time), prepaid phone card, small list of contacts, and a Splinter Out.


----------



## Johnnyfive (Jan 15, 2013)

I added a Mini sewing kit and a 3" piece of steel banding.


----------



## WeekendSurvivalist (Mar 14, 2013)

drgnhntr37 said:


> Credit card sized multi tool. It has a blade and several other nifty tools. It's about the size and thickness of a credit card. I think Smokey Mountain Knife Works still sells them. I have one and it has come in handy several times.


Have a few of those in the mail can't wait to add it to my EDC.

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

These are neat little deals. You can find them from about $5 with free shipping on eBay.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

k0xxx said:


> These are neat little deals. You can find them from about $5 with free shipping on eBay.


I have this & gave them as gifts on 12/25/13.


----------



## NSAdataCollector (Dec 29, 2013)

crabapple said:


> I have this & gave them as gifts on 12/25/13.


Are they any quality?


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

I will be the first to admit that you get what you pay for and I don't know how well they'll hold up after repeated folding and unfolding, but they are very compact, quite sharp, and a good value for $5. Even if you only need to use it once in an emergency, it's money well spent. IMHO


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Immolatus said:


> Sewing kit, like you get from a hotel room.
> Heres that credit card multitool from AMZN.


Niffy.

But I don't know.

Small enough to forget I'm carrying it and then I'd be held responsible for shutting down some airport by TSA.


----------



## Deathdealer (Oct 26, 2013)

I carry one of those and my 11 in 1 credit card tool in my wallet. The card sharp is what the foldable one is called and it was created to replace scalpels and the orange biohazard box in surgeries but no one backed the company medically. But if your making a first aid kit then throw that thing in there too because you never know when you might need it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> Niffy.
> 
> But I don't know.
> 
> Small enough to forget I'm carrying it and then I'd be held responsible for shutting down some airport by TSA.


I agree.
I like both knives, but only have the folding one at this time.
I have never used it, it is for the "oops, I do not here a knife & I am lost" scenario.
I carry mine in the glovebox, not on me, I know I am more likely to be without one. But less likely to shut down the "I AM IN CHARGE" types.
So I feel save in leaving it in the truck until I am out in the wilderness.
When flying I can pack it, must hide it well so the so call airport worker will not steal it. If you are a airport worker " I am sorry", but it only takes one bad apple.
As for how well it works, I may never know, because I never plan to be without a knife when I need one. If I can carry legal, I will have a pin knife at least.


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

k0xxx said:


> These are neat little deals. You can find them from about $5 with free shipping on eBay.


They're even cheaper than that.... Check this out.

I got mine free as a part of a promotion at "Survival Life"..... I have no clue how to get back there.... 

Picked up a couple of these though... 









...one for me one for the wife.

(I also have to pick her up another kubaton.... she just "lost" hers just before getting on a plane Friday....)

:brickwall:


----------

